

Mathematicians settle 30-year-old resonance controversy with interval arithmetic - fmela
http://phys.org/news/2014-11-mathematicians-year-old-resonance-controversy.html

======
concernedctzn
Does anyone here have any insight into some of the practical applications of
knowing the exact resonances now? Certainly an interesting read, going to do
some more research into this interval arithmetic subject.

~~~
ganzuul
Interval Kalman Filtering appears to be a practical application.

